# Received My China Carbon Clincher Wheelset



## mjdwyer23

Hi Folks-
I took the leap and ordered a set of carbon clinchers from Yishun through AliBaba. In the past, I've tried Zipp clinchers and tubulars from the 303 to 808 range. I have been posting my experience in the China Carbon Wheel thread, but wanted to have my own post to post up my experiences and a review. I ordered the wheels on June 18. I was told there was at least a 30 day wait time for them, but they shipped on June 30 and showed up on July 6th. I received the wheelset this morning from the post office. The box was a little banged up, but the wheels seem to be in ok shape upon cursory initial inspection. I will be mounting tires, swapping pads, and getting my first ride tomorrow. I have a 100 miler coming up on Sunday on which I will give them a good thrashing. 

Details on the wheels:
Front Rim: 60mm Carbon Clincher
Spokes: Black Bladed
Hub: Chosen, 20h
Rear Rim: 88mm Carbon Clincher
Spokes: Black Bladed
Hub: Chosen 24h
Finish: 3k Gloss
Price delivered to me: $625, brake pads and skewers included


----------



## cobm428

they look great!
how thick is the braking surface?
what is the weight?


----------



## Nimitz

hmm interesting +1 to the weight and the braking surface looks interesting.'

Chad


----------



## ghostryder

I deal with china everyday, and have been for more than a decade. I purchased a carbon wheelset from easton. I commend you on taking the leap and buying direct from a chinese company. From my experience, i have learned to purchase certain items from companies that have been in the business, and test their products before selling them. I would not feel comfortable riding 40 mph downhill on a chinese carbon wheel. 

Please let us know how it handles.

Thx


----------



## mjdwyer23

Got them mounted up tonight, the bike looks sick. I'll grab pics tomorrow. Rear weight without skewers/tape was 950g. Front was 750g.


----------



## Zen Cyclery

Can anyone explain what is going on with the braking surface? What is the opaque material? I wonder how fast that will wear off...


----------



## Nimitz

Zen Cyclery said:


> Can anyone explain what is going on with the braking surface? What is the opaque material? I wonder how fast that will wear off...


I want to know that too...

Chad


----------



## skyliner1004

looks great man, is the weight penalty for carbon clinchers worth it? Do their aerodynamics more than compensate for the added weight?


----------



## alexb618

ghostryder said:


> I deal with china everyday, and have been for more than a decade. I purchased a carbon wheelset from easton. I commend you on taking the leap and buying direct from a chinese company. From my experience, i have learned to purchase certain items from companies that have been in the business, and test their products before selling them. I would not feel comfortable riding 40 mph downhill on a chinese carbon wheel.
> 
> Please let us know how it handles.
> 
> Thx


where are easton rims made?


----------



## luca.grigo

Nice indeed! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackers

Zen Cyclery said:


> Can anyone explain what is going on with the braking surface? What is the opaque material? I wonder how fast that will wear off...


It's just the clearcoat that's been machined off.


----------



## luca.grigo

Mackers said:


> It's just the clearcoat that's been machined off.


All carbon wheels are like this obviusly!


----------



## mjdwyer23

I went for my first ride this afternoon, a quick 25 miles at 19.5 mph with 1500 feet elevation gain. Today was hot, 97* with humidity. Wind was 10mph with gusts up to 25 in the flat areas. My first impression of the wheels is that they are fast, smooth, and predictable. The hubs roll nicely, and the wheels were true with good spoke tension out of the box (had my LBS scope them out just in case). My route includes a couple of 1 mile climbs with grades up to 16%. I climbed as fast as I do with my normal wheelset, Neuvation R28SL's. 

I expected the wheels to make braking noise and to have very different braking characteristics. The difference in braking is only slightly noticeable compared to my Neuvations. I used Swisstop Yellow pads instead of the supplied ones as suggested to me earlier. 


I don't know why everyone makes such a big stink about a few hundred grams, I have broken personal course records several times on wheelsets weighing up to 2100 grams (Zipp 808 clinchers). 

So far, I like the wheels a lot. I have a 100 miler coming up Sunday, so time will tell. I will update this thread as I get more miles on the wheels. Oh, and I took a pic or two before I went out today:


----------



## tober1

_Really_ like the look of that ride. Nice work.


----------



## SBH1973

Man, that is one sweet looking ride! What frame # is that? I just picked up a Kestrel RT-900 for less than half retail price, which was too good to pass up, but I really wanted to build up one of these "cheap" (I'll bet you smoke a lot of guys riding their Madones and SuperSixes!) carbon frames.

Anyway, congrats on your purchase - I'm sure these wheels are as good as a $1500 set. Good luck with them. I'll look forward to your updates.


----------



## mjdwyer23

The frame is a Pedal Force RS2. I built it up over the winter after selling my Tarmac SL2 as a fun budgetish build. I love the way it rides, and it fits me like a glove.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Also, as far as comparing it to other wheelsets I've ridden, they feel very much like my Sram S60/S80 combo that I had on my Tarmac. They haul on the flats and climb ok. Granted, I have an 11-21 cassette out back, so I'm not giving myself much help anyway on the hills.


----------



## kokothemonkey

Beautiful bike!


----------



## mjdwyer23

Thanks, I like the big-n-little look. We'll see what happens with some more miles.


----------



## skyliner1004

do they absorb road vibrations better than normal aluminum rims?
do they crack easier when hitting potholes?

Did you have to true/tension these wheels out of the box? Will i need to bring them to the lbs before getting the first ride in?


----------



## Erion929

Bike looks awesome, hope all works well with the wheels! All I can say as a recreational rider is......that was a crappy packing job, heh. I would've been kinda freaked out as I went to open the box. That looks like very minimal packing and support for a carbon wheelset  


**


----------



## FAST2U

*Mjdwyer23 - Some details if you please?*

Just would really like to know what you weigh if not to much to ask. I'm trying to see what some of the lower spoke count, deep rim carbon sets are capable of. It wold greatly help in my research. Thank you for the great info and details so far.


----------



## cpark

Nice looking wheelset.
For the price you paid, looks like it exceeded your expectations.


----------



## cmg

SBH1973 said:


> Man, that is one sweet looking ride! What frame # is that? I just picked up a Kestrel RT-900 for less than half retail price, which was too good to pass up, but I really wanted to build up one of these "cheap" (I'll bet you smoke a lot of guys riding their Madones and SuperSixes!) carbon frames.
> 
> Anyway, congrats on your purchase - I'm sure these wheels are as good as a $1500 set. Good luck with them. I'll look forward to your updates.


Sorry, Thread drift..................................
What are the impressions of the Kestrel RT-900?


----------



## mjdwyer23

I'm 155 lbs. The wheels definitely soak up vibrations as can be expected with a rim this deep. I don't know about cracking, I'll keep posting up as I rack up the miles.


----------



## mrbubbles

Any idea where these are shipped from? I like to buy directly from the factory instead of going through Yishuntrade.


----------



## luca.grigo

YishunTrade is the factory


----------



## fritzzz

I don't quite follow all the pictures on their website - a lot of them look to be the same wheels with the same specs etc. Do you think that they just add words to each photo? Not sure I want to look through 500+ photos, is it best just to email them with what I want?


----------



## mjdwyer23

Yeah, shoot them an email.


----------



## luca.grigo

fritzzz said:


> I don't quite follow all the pictures on their website - a lot of them look to be the same wheels with the same specs etc. Do you think that they just add words to each photo? Not sure I want to look through 500+ photos, is it best just to email them with what I want?


Write to them with your request: easy! :thumbsup:


----------



## mjdwyer23

I rode a flat century today (ACS bike-a-thon in Philly). The wheels felt great, averaged 24mph over almost entirely flat but windy terrain. There were several train track crossings and a ton of rough Jersey roads and pot holes. I hit a bunch of stuff today, but the wheels performed flawlessly and were comfortable and smooth. There were lots of fast brakes due to sketchy riders, but the braking was smooth and quiet. At speed, the wheels definitely roll fast and hold their momentum. Great day to be on the bike, and I'm glad I had my new wheels in time!


----------



## martin_nj

what part of nj are you in?


----------



## mjdwyer23

In DE, not NJ.


----------



## martin_nj

bah oh well

keep us posted how they hold up in a crash / long term miles =] 

thanks!


----------



## mjdwyer23

Hoping not to crash, but I'll let you know.


----------



## Safeway

I am 185lbs (on the way down). Sprinter. Do you think this wheel set is beefy enough?

I am looking to get either 60/60 or 60/88, as you have done.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Can't really speak to durability yet, I am 155lbs and haven't flexed anything climbing or sprinting yet.


----------



## Safeway

Hey mjdwyer - can you shoot me an email? I just want to forward you the reply I got from Stefano. It DOES read a little sketch, but if the email is the same one you got, then it's okay to process.

My email is my [forum username] at gmail dot com.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Sure thing.


----------



## Safeway

Mjdwyer, when you are sprinting or just out of the saddle for a climb, do the wheels feel like they spin up quickly? I guess I am asking if you feel fast or if you feel weighed down. Since I have 30lbs on you, the total effect will be diminished for me.


----------



## mjdwyer23

I do a lot of climbing and use an 11-21 cassette. My other wheelset is about 200g lighter, and I'd be hard pressed to feel a meaningful difference in spinup. I would feel a more meaningful difference adding a tooth to my cassette.


----------



## AvantDale

You said you live in DE...I lived in NJ for a few years and that place was hell! :cryin: 

I lived in northern and central Jersey...and I barely saw any cyclists out there.

Just curious...did you weigh the bike?


----------



## mjdwyer23

Bike weighs 15.9lbs with those wheels, 15.4lbs with the Neuvations.


----------



## Safeway

I ordered my set of wheels through Stefano. Paid via wire transfer.

Hope everything works out. Has anyone here paid via wire or Western Union?


----------



## steve_e_f

thanks for posting your impressions as you go. I had to laugh at people waiting to see how they hold up in a crash: "could you go crash and let us know how they hold up?". haha.

I'm going to pick up some 50mm tubulars for cross season and give them a go. That'll be the ultimate wheel thrashing. I'm okay with the fact that I might obliterate them, but someone has to go first! I'd rather it be on a CX course than on a fast descent with a pothole.


----------



## mjdwyer23

I'm probably going to get a pair of tubs for cross season as well. Might as well at these prices.


----------



## taswegian

Safeway said:


> I ordered my set of wheels through Stefano. Paid via wire transfer.
> 
> Hope everything works out. Has anyone here paid via wire or Western Union?


I paid for a set of 60mm tubular's with Western Union and had no problems. Recieved my wheels on monday.


----------



## Safeway

I talked to Stefano. He replied to my email at 1:30am China time! He said he'd have to wait for the bank to open. :aureola:

We had a nice conversation, and I told him I'd send him pictures of the wheels on my bike and he seemed to appreciate the positive feedback. He's quite a nice guy. I will order more parts from him in the future, definitely.

I don't remember if I said this, but the front is radial lacing, the rear is 2x. I bet they'd do 3x if you wanted them to. I know they will drill more/less holes and add/remove spokes. Custom carbon wheels for cheap.


----------



## fritzzz

Safeway said:


> I talked to Stefano. He replied to my email at 1:30am China time! He said he'd have to wait for the bank to open. :aureola:
> 
> We had a nice conversation, and I told him I'd send him pictures of the wheels on my bike and he seemed to appreciate the positive feedback. He's quite a nice guy. I will order more parts from him in the future, definitely.
> 
> I don't remember if I said this, but the front is radial lacing, the rear is 2x. I bet they'd do 3x if you wanted them to. I know they will drill more/less holes and add/remove spokes. Custom carbon wheels for cheap.


It all sounds very postive which is great for the rest of us! 

Please make sure to post pics and notes of the whole experience, thanks


----------



## mjdwyer23

Back to my wheel story...

I have 300 miles on the wheels so far. Yesterday, we did a 30 miler from the office. 1300 feet climbing in the first 20, then flat for the remaining 10. About 5 miles in we caught up with a road crew that was cleaning up a road that they had prepped for resurfacing. After a ROUGH 4 miles of gravelly, scraped road, we got back on the usual pot-hole ridden (but smooth in comparison) road. The wheels felt great over the rough stretch. We were all over the place with the gravel, but the wheels were smooth and predictable (a theme in this review). The braking is still excellent, with no noticeable wear on the rim. On the last 10, we got stuck in a downpour. The braking performance was worse than dry, but it wasn't so bad that I was unable to stop appropriately. I NAILED a pothole on the way in and also hit a lip on a manhole cover during the construction section, but the wheels are still smooth and true. 

So far, so good.


----------



## gonzoklein

mjdwyer23 said:


> The braking performance was worse than dry, but it wasn't so bad that I was unable to stop appropriately.


Hi, what break pads are you using? the ones supplied with the wheels or swisstop or similar?

do the wheels feel stiff when accelerating and climbing?

thanks a lot for your feed back, I'm about to order a set

oh!!! one more thing .......... are the hubs as per spec? I mean are they really chosen hubs? did you ask why they changed the larger flange with perforations rear hub model as shown in photos on the china clincher wheels forum to the one on your wheels?


----------



## skyliner1004

mjdwyer23 said:


> Back to my wheel story...
> 
> I have 300 miles on the wheels so far. Yesterday, we did a 30 miler from the office. 1300 feet climbing in the first 20, then flat for the remaining 10. About 5 miles in we caught up with a road crew that was cleaning up a road that they had prepped for resurfacing. After a ROUGH 4 miles of gravelly, scraped road, we got back on the usual pot-hole ridden (but smooth in comparison) road. The wheels felt great over the rough stretch. We were all over the place with the gravel, but the wheels were smooth and predictable (a theme in this review). The braking is still excellent, with no noticeable wear on the rim. On the last 10, we got stuck in a downpour. The braking performance was worse than dry, but it wasn't so bad that I was unable to stop appropriately. I NAILED a pothole on the way in and also hit a lip on a manhole cover during the construction section, but the wheels are still smooth and true.
> 
> So far, so good.


Sound great man, thanks for keeping us posted on these wheels. I'm sure many people will be moving over to these wheels and stop paying the premium on easton/edge/hed/etc. There really is minimal difference between generic stuff and branded stuff, other than paint and stickers. Its been China's secret for over 10 years. they make everything, and they can reverse engineer anything. They can replicate perfectly and they can do it cheap and fast. Is this one of those cases where you can get wheels that are light, durable, and cheap? i think yea by the looks of at least 5 people saying they've paid Yishun for a set of these wheels shipped to the US in the last month.


----------



## Chris Oz

I doubt these wheels are UCI race legal.


----------



## mjdwyer23

gonzoklein said:


> Hi, what break pads are you using? the ones supplied with the wheels or swisstop or similar?
> 
> do the wheels feel stiff when accelerating and climbing?
> 
> thanks a lot for your feed back, I'm about to order a set
> 
> oh!!! one more thing .......... are the hubs as per spec? I mean are they really chosen hubs? did you ask why they changed the larger flange with perforations rear hub model as shown in photos on the china clincher wheels forum to the one on your wheels?


I use an 11-21 cassette. When I am doing my lunch ride, which is 20 miles and 1400ft elevation gain, I am putting some serious watts out on the steep climbs. I don't feel any flex at all between my frame and the wheelset. When sprinting, the wheels are rock solid. I don't know about the hubs, I can always find out. I'll know more about them in a few thousand miles. I am using the Swiss Stop Yellow pads as recommended by my LBS, I didn't try the provided ones. 

Skyliner, it's certainly been an interesting experiment. There will always be critics and haters, but we don't know anything until we get miles on these things. I've ridden all sorts of carbon wheels, and I really wanted to give these a try. Plus, I built my whole bike up with two wheelsets for $2500!


----------



## mjdwyer23

Chris Oz said:


> I doubt these wheels are UCI race legal.


I don't race. Why wouldn't they be legal?


----------



## steve_e_f

does the UCI certify every set of wheels as race legal? I don't think they do.


----------



## alexb618

Chris Oz said:


> I doubt these wheels are UCI race legal.


if you use a dt swiss 240 hub with this rim you have a FFWD F5R which is uci approved


----------



## cpark

steve_e_f said:


> does the UCI certify every set of wheels as race legal? I don't think they do.


I believe it must have a minimum of 16 spokes in order to be legal to race in the mass start event, but I could be wrong.


----------



## alexb618

cpark said:


> I believe it must have a minimum of 16 spokes in order to be legal to race in the mass start event, but I could be wrong.


 * A Standard/ traditional wheel is deemed to be a wheel with at least 16 metal spokes; the spokes may be round, flat or oval, provided that no dimension of their cross sections exceeds 2.4 mm; the section of the rim must not exceed 2.5 cm on each side.

* A 'Standard' wheel may also be defined as a wheel manufactured entirely of metal and having 16 or more spokes.


----------



## AvantDale

Chris Oz said:


> I doubt these wheels are UCI race legal.



Troll much?


----------



## Chris Oz

AvantDale said:


> Troll much?


Actually I am not trolling but you would expect me to say that. I am being quite serious. They have started to crack down on wheels here and I have two friends that had to replace their race wheels, because they hadn't been tested by the UCI. These wheels were from known big name brands. They were just a little older than the new testing regulations.

Personally I seen the wheel testing as being similar to the UCI crap regarding TT bars and a like. I don't have any problem with people buying these wheels, I just think it is worthwhile people recognising that at least in Australia they may have problems at national and large regional races. Having said that I doubt anyone would ever get sprung at a club race.


----------



## fritzzz

alexb618 said:


> if you use a dt swiss 240 hub with this rim you have a FFWD F5R which is uci approved


Care to elaborate - are you inferring this rim is identical to the FFWD F5R which I have been eyeing off???!!!


----------



## Cpk

*that was quick*

deleted


----------



## Cpk

*well that was quick*

http://forum.slowtwitch.com/Slowtwi...eds_F2/Carbon_Clinchers_--_60/88mm__P2924450/


----------



## stevesbike

re UCI approval, only a non-standard (deeper than 24mm) wheel that has been tested and approved by a UCI-approved lab may be used in mass start events. The issue is safety after the wheel fails - whether it presents a hazard to other riders. The brand/model must appear on their list. I don't know of any races in the US where they've been checking - maybe nationals?

http://www.uci.ch/Modules/BUILTIN/g...bjTypeCode=FILE&type=FILE&id=NDkyNTc&LangId=1


----------



## blackstripes

Cpk said:


> http://forum.slowtwitch.com/Slowtwi...eds_F2/Carbon_Clinchers_--_60/88mm__P2924450/


So MJD, any comments as to why you are selling these? Is it really just to free up some funds for another bike? I was getting ready to pull the trigger and I don't really like to see someone who just picked up a set of these wheels offloading them...


----------



## royd

*Good wheels or Not?*

MJD I would like to know if you still stand by your earlier review of these wheels? I am ready to pull the trigger on a set of these wheels but if there are issue with them I would love to know before buying.


----------



## MCF

Yes..there is an issue - they are a NO NAME BRAND FROM CHINA...hahahaha....HTH!!


----------



## mjdwyer23

blackstripes said:


> So MJD, any comments as to why you are selling these? Is it really just to free up some funds for another bike? I was getting ready to pull the trigger and I don't really like to see someone who just picked up a set of these wheels offloading them...


Yep, wife wants a bike before we go to the beach in 2 weeks!


----------



## mjdwyer23

MCF said:


> Yes..there is an issue - they are a NO NAME BRAND FROM CHINA...hahahaha....HTH!!


HTH lol


----------



## veloci1

mjd, i am ready to pull the trigger on a pair of 50/60 clinchers. i would like to hear any negative and positive on the wheels you just sold. if you have any reason to doubt their quality, please, let us know.

i know you did it in order to get the wife a bike, but, if there is anything you want to share, go ahead and save us soem potential headaches.


----------



## blackstripes

veloci1 said:


> mjd, i am ready to pull the trigger on a pair of 50/60 clinchers. i would like to hear any negative and positive on the wheels you just sold. if you have any reason to doubt their quality, please, let us know.
> 
> i know you did it in order to get the wife a bike, but, if there is anything you want to share, go ahead and save us soem potential headaches.


+1, also why the 50/60 combo? What is your height/weight? I'm 6'2" 193lbs and was going to pick up a set of 60mm clinchers.


----------



## mjdwyer23

As far as my overall experience goes, I am extremely happy. I used the wheels with Swiss Stop Yellow pads as recommended by my LBS, and I definitely had adequate and predictable braking which was one of my concerns when I ordered them. I was also worried about brake modulation, pulsing, and squealing, but the pads did the trick with a bit of toe-in like I usually use. I got caught in a t-storm on one of my rides -- there wasn't much descending/hard braking during this period, but for what I needed, the wheels did "ok." Braking performance was decreased, but not to an unsafe point. They recently tar chip sealed a few of my normal routes and are preparing some others for resurfacing. The wheels are smooth and true after hitting these sections at 20+ mph for 2-3 miles at a time. 

Tire mounting was nice and tight, but not unmanageably so. I had more difficulty getting a new GP4000S on a Zipp wheel than on this one, but it was nowhere near as easy as my Neuvations or an Open Pro rim. I used Vittoria tape on the rims. 

At one point, I was concerned that the rear wheel was flexing or making noise. It turned out to be my 14k mile Speedplays complaining that they haven't had grease in their entire lives, a creaking sound that resonated through my frame. I've since remedied this and confirmed that it was not the rear wheel making noise. 

If I were to change anything about the wheels, I would have gotten a UD matte finish. Also, it'd be nice if they included rim tape and valve extenders. Perhaps they could also pair a CNC cassette with it for a good price. 

Other than my initial impression, I don't think I have enough miles on them to evaluate durability or long term effects. That being said, they are perfect for the type of riding I usually do, and I wouldn't hesitate to have ridden them every day. I will be ordering another pair from Yishun this fall, and probably a tubular set for my cx bike as well. Keep in mind that I used different pads and skewers, so I can't comment on the quality of those.


----------



## gonzoklein

MJD, thanks for the detailed review, I just ordered a set of these
I'm was very interested on the UD matte finish but they are not producing it at the moment as most orders are for the 3k gloss finish

have you seen it? does it really look good?


----------



## veloci1

blackstripes said:


> +1, also why the 50/60 combo? What is your height/weight? I'm 6'2" 193lbs and was going to pick up a set of 60mm clinchers.



i am 5'11" and 185 lbs. i am hoping to hear from mjd now. there is nothing like first hand experiences.


----------



## blackstripes

veloci1 said:


> i am 5'11" and 185 lbs. i am hoping to hear from mjd now. there is nothing like first hand experiences.


scroll up.


----------



## skyliner1004

mjdwyer23 said:


> That being said, they are perfect for the type of riding I usually do, and I wouldn't hesitate to have ridden them every day. I will be ordering another pair from Yishun this fall, and probably a tubular set for my cx bike as well. Keep in mind that I used different pads and skewers, so I can't comment on the quality of those.


If you're going to buy another set in the Fall (2-3 months away) why not just dig into your pockets and get her a bike and save these wheels? It doesn't pay to take the hit in selling these wheels now.


----------



## PINTET

Did you have the prob aligning your pads to the braking surface as AvantDale encountered to his wheels?


----------



## Safeway

Any updates on the wheels?

Do they squeal?
Do you have alignment issues?

I put my order in ages ago, but they had a shortage of 88mm clincher rims! Apparently, they will ship out soon with some free gear to make up for the delay.


----------



## blackstripes

Safeway said:


> Any updates on the wheels?
> 
> Do they squeal?
> Do you have alignment issues?
> 
> I put my order in ages ago, but they had a shortage of 88mm clincher rims! Apparently, they will ship out soon with some free gear to make up for the delay.


I'm in the same boat... sent payment in July. :mad2: They told me they would send a "gift" along with order. Any guesses as to what that would be?


----------



## Safeway

Yea, probably a couple of carbon bottle holders. There's not much else they can send for cheap in the same box.

I ordered 60/88mm carbon clinchers. I paid July 20th. Stefano was really honest with me about the delay. He said that they had a huge spike in the demand for carbon clinchers. My guess is that the demand shot up because many racing organizations are requiring clinchers for some reason. Interest in super deep rims for road racing has also shot up after the TdF this year - they were riding lots of deep rims.

I can't wait to get my hands on the blacked-out (murdered-out) 60/88s. I ordered "all black everything." It was the 88mm clincher rim that held up the order. Other guys with 60/60mm orders got their wheels within a week!


----------



## blackstripes

Safeway said:


> Yea, probably a couple of carbon bottle holders. There's not much else they can send for cheap in the same box.
> 
> I ordered 60/88mm carbon clinchers. I paid July 20th. Stefano was really honest with me about the delay. He said that they had a huge spike in the demand for carbon clinchers. My guess is that the demand shot up because many racing organizations are requiring clinchers for some reason. Interest in super deep rims for road racing has also shot up after the TdF this year - they were riding lots of deep rims.
> 
> I can't wait to get my hands on the blacked-out (murdered-out) 60/88s. I ordered "all black everything." It was the 88mm clincher rim that held up the order. Other guys with 60/60mm orders got their wheels within a week!


Your order is identical to mine except I also ordered an all carbon seat for an additional $50. Are yours in a gloss finish? They told me that was the only finish they had.


----------



## blackstripes

Drum roll please.... I just heard from Yishun and they have indicated that the clincher 88mm rims are in stock! Now for the bad news, there is a Chinese holiday in the way and they won't ship until the end of next week.


----------



## luca.grigo

They told that all is in stock now too. They ship now from the 8th. New wheels on the way!!!


----------



## cww180

It would be nice if they would just sell the rims then we could build them up how we wanted!


----------



## blackstripes

cww180 said:


> It would be nice if they would just sell the rims then we could build them up how we wanted!


Yishun will sell just the rims.


----------



## kreyszig666

blackstripes said:


> Yishun will sell just the rims.


or you could go direct and get them from hongfu


----------



## fritzzz

Hi,
Sorry for the dumb question but can someone explain the various finishes that Yishun list
- 3k 
- 12k
- UD
- MARBLE
- MATT

Also, everyone says to deal with Stephano but when I look at their site on Alibaba the contact details go to *Ms. Karen Wu*. Do you think it matters who you deal with?

Thanks


----------



## cww180

Ok that sounds great then, maybe I will get a set of 50mm and put some Alchemy hubs on them.


----------



## luca.grigo

fritzzz said:


> Hi,
> Sorry for the dumb question but can someone explain the various finishes that Yishun list
> - 3k
> - 12k
> - UD
> - MARBLE
> - MATT
> 
> Also, everyone says to deal with Stephano but when I look at their site on Alibaba the contact details go to *Ms. Karen Wu*. Do you think it matters who you deal with?
> 
> Thanks


There are a lot of different seller... Stefano is a seller as Karen, as Kevin ... only when I asked something to Stefano he replied faster and has better prices  

They have for 1 set usually 3k finish


----------



## fritzzz

luca.grigo said:


> There are a lot of different seller... Stefano is a seller as Karen, as Kevin ... only when I asked something to Stefano he replied faster and has better prices
> 
> They have for 1 set usually 3k finish


Thanks, I'll try to deal with Stefano.

Is 3k the carbon weave, i.e. a fine weave or the more prominent weave that most people seem to get?


----------



## AvantDale

3K is the small weave thats more common...


----------



## blackstripes

Safeway said:


> Yea, probably a couple of carbon bottle holders. There's not much else they can send for cheap in the same box.
> 
> I ordered 60/88mm carbon clinchers. I paid July 20th. Stefano was really honest with me about the delay. He said that they had a huge spike in the demand for carbon clinchers. My guess is that the demand shot up because many racing organizations are requiring clinchers for some reason. Interest in super deep rims for road racing has also shot up after the TdF this year - they were riding lots of deep rims.
> 
> I can't wait to get my hands on the blacked-out (murdered-out) 60/88s. I ordered "all black everything." It was the 88mm clincher rim that held up the order. Other guys with 60/60mm orders got their wheels within a week!


Safeway, any update on your order??? Yishun informed me last week that the 88mm rims arrived and they were working to fulfill my order. A day later they wrote me to tell me that they don't have any black hubs and wanted to know if I was cool with red hubs... which I am not. 

Just wondering if your shipped out and I am all alone in the never ending quest to get this wheelset.


----------



## Safeway

I was told that my wheels will ship today (i.e. tomorrow in China) and would have tracking information within 24 hours. If I receiving tracking information, I'll let you know.


----------



## hikertoo

*Silver or gray handle bar tape*

may look better


----------



## jimidix

Safeway said:


> I was told that my wheels will ship today (i.e. tomorrow in China) and would have tracking information within 24 hours. If I receiving tracking information, I'll let you know.


So Safeway... minus the wait time are you happy with the wheels once they finally arrived? I am considering ordering a pair and would like your feedback. Thanks.


----------



## jimidix

Other than MJD, no one else has commented on their wheels. Did they ever arrive? How do you all like them? I was going to buy myself an holiday present, but not seeing any feedback after the wheels arrived to the rest of you worries me. Is no news, good news? Any feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## royd

I received my 60mm clincher about 2 months ago and everything looks good with these wheels. It is cold and wet outside now so I am not able to test the wheels on the road at this time, but I have done a lot hand spinning while admiring these wheels. 

I will be on the road with these baby as soon as we get a little better weather around here... I just hate the cold!


----------



## jimidix

royd said:


> I received my 60mm clincher about 2 months ago and everything looks good with these wheels. It is cold and wet outside now so I am not able to test the wheels on the road at this time, but I have done a lot hand spinning while admiring these wheels.
> 
> I will be on the road with these baby as soon as we get a little better weather around here... I just hate the cold!



Thanks Royd! Shipping time was satisfactory? Sounds like the only person that had a disaster was Safeway! I just saw some of his post on the "China Carbon Wheels" thread. I don't think he ever got his wheels, but sounds like he was the 1 in a million bad deal. It would be nice to see Stefano make it right with him though... with all his trouble, they should be free at this point.


----------



## royd

I received my wheels approximately 3 weeks after paying for them, the only issue I had was that I did not get the extra spokes as requested. I am planning on purchasing a set of 50mm rims and build them up with a power tap for my second bike, hope to place the order after the holidays.


----------



## miller79

I just registered as a new user to this interesting place!

I´m ready to place an order for a 38mm wheelset but would like to know if you are ordering from Yishun at Alibaba, or from this webshop http://www.yishunbike.com


----------



## slomustang

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/member.php?u=377097

I ordered via Stefano. Great communication and now am awaiting the product.


----------



## pianopiano

Is it just me, or is it getting a little 'shilly' in here?


----------



## slomustang

piano said:


> Is it just me, or is it getting a little 'shilly' in here?


Sorry, I hope I wasn't out of line directing the above poster with a link. I can remove it if needed.


----------



## miller79

slomustang said:


> Sorry, I hope I wasn't out of line directing the above poster with a link. I can remove it if needed.


No offense taken  

Just finding it simple to buy directly from a webshop.
But I will contact Stefano, Thanks alot for clearing that out for me.


----------



## Coolhand

slomustang said:


> Sorry, I hope I wasn't out of line directing the above poster with a link. I can remove it if needed.


No, you're fine. We just had a few issues in the past. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## fritzzz

I bought mine direct from Stefano and wouldn't have bought the wheels from a website


----------



## miller79

Hi everybody,

Just want to let you know that my shipment has arrived to sweden.
Quality looks good, payment, communication and shipment was Ok.
1 pair of 38mm tubular Rims
1 pair of Bottlecage
1 pair of skewers


----------



## petepeterson

miller79 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Just want to let you know that my shipment has arrived to sweden.
> Quality looks good, payment, communication and shipment was Ok.
> 1 pair of 38mm tubular Rims
> 1 pair of Bottlecage
> 1 pair of skewers


are those matte finished? 

do you mind telling me which supplier you got them from? Did you end up going with yishun stephano?

Thanks


----------



## tihipscrew

My experience with respect to order/delivery through Stefano has been top-notch.I ordered Yishun 60mm tubulars through Stefano on 1/15, I sent payment Western Union on 1/16. I received a confirm from Stefano, stating he would advise me of progress on 1/17. He notified me 1/25 that my order had shipped with an EMS tracking number. The wheels had actually been shipped 1/21, and I followed them online until they arrived at my door 1/27. The box arrived completely intact- no holes. The hubs had end caps, the wheels had three effective cardboard spacer inserts. Spare parts were bagged and taped to the bottom of the box. The wheels look perfect-- spoke holes are regular, no apparent cracks, and I don't see any flaws in the visible layup, for whatever that's worth.

If you see this, thanks Stefano.

Edit-- Also, I requested extra spokes and they were also taped in box.

Further edit - I just weighed them-- quoted weighted in email from Stefano was "about 1559g." I have them at 1560g!


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

tihipscrew said:


> My experience with respect to order/delivery through Stefano has been top-notch.I ordered Yishun 60mm tubulars through Stefano on 1/15, I sent payment Western Union on 1/16. I received a confirm from Stefano, stating he would advise me of progress on 1/17. He notified me 1/25 that my order had shipped with an EMS tracking number. The wheels had actually been shipped 1/21, and I followed them online until they arrived at my door 1/27. The box arrived completely intact- no holes. The hubs had end caps, the wheels had three effective cardboard spacer inserts. Spare parts were bagged and taped to the bottom of the box. The wheels look perfect-- spoke holes are regular, no apparent cracks, and I don't see any flaws in the visible layup, for whatever that's worth.
> 
> If you see this, thanks Stefano.
> 
> Edit-- Also, I requested extra spokes and they were also taped in box.


Thanks


----------



## miller79

Yes, they are in "Matte" finish, "Karen" from yishun was my contact.


----------



## lust4bikes

Now that you have half a year on them, can you give a "mini-review"?


----------



## pRoto

Yeah, tell us they are good? Bad? What about rides? Compare to other carbon/alu wheels, thank you.


----------



## tennbanshee

Hello,
I have just joined the Forum and would like to thank all of you for being a valuable resource of information. I frequent here anytime I'm considering a purchase to gather feedback via what's already been discussed. 
I thought I would take a moment to share my recent experience with Yishun Bikes and Stefano. I communicated for several weeks with Stefano via email with multiple questions. Stefano was always very fast to respond and pleasant to work with. I ultimately decided to place an order for an 88mm tubular rear, matte finish. I confirmed at least twice that all parts were in stock to fill my order. I specifically underlined in my emails that I wanted the matte finish. The invoice that Stefano sent also indicated that I was paying for the matte finish wheel. I sent funds via Western Union a few days before the Chinese New Year Holiday. Stefano confirmed receipt of the payment. Last week I received my shipment and the wheel was GLOSS. Needless to say that I was not happy since my bike is matte carbon as well as a few other wheels that I was going to mate with the 88mm depending on conditions. 
I contacted Stefano and explained everything above with greater detail. I also copied previous email strings and the invoice he sent. A couple of days later I was contacted by a gentleman named Kevin who said he needed pictures to confirm my claim. I sent Kevin 9 pictures (not to mention the one I sent Stefano). I have yet to hear back from anyone. It's been 5 days now. Mind you, Stefano was always prompt prior to my purchase.
I'm passing this along as a means to inform you of the situation. I do not need your lectures about purchasing in these conditions, the value of a local bike shop, etc. I'm well aware and would likely agree with most of what you would say. I simply want to inform those of you who may be considering a purchase from Yishun.
Please note, if Yishum contacts me and makes this situation right I WILL post the end results for everyone to see. I'm hopeful that this can be resolved.
Thank you,
Tennbanshee


----------



## petepeterson

tennbanshee said:


> Hello,
> I have just joined the Forum and would like to thank all of you for being a valuable resource of information. I frequent here anytime I'm considering a purchase to gather feedback via what's already been discussed.
> I thought I would take a moment to share my recent experience with Yishun Bikes and Stefano. I communicated for several weeks with Stefano via email with multiple questions. Stefano was always very fast to respond and pleasant to work with. I ultimately decided to place an order for an 88mm tubular rear, matte finish. I confirmed at least twice that all parts were in stock to fill my order. I specifically underlined in my emails that I wanted the matte finish. The invoice that Stefano sent also indicated that I was paying for the matte finish wheel. I sent funds via Western Union a few days before the Chinese New Year Holiday. Stefano confirmed receipt of the payment. Last week I received my shipment and the wheel was GLOSS. Needless to say that I was not happy since my bike is matte carbon as well as a few other wheels that I was going to mate with the 88mm depending on conditions.
> I contacted Stefano and explained everything above with greater detail. I also copied previous email strings and the invoice he sent. A couple of days later I was contacted by a gentleman named Kevin who said he needed pictures to confirm my claim. I sent Kevin 9 pictures (not to mention the one I sent Stefano). I have yet to hear back from anyone. It's been 5 days now. Mind you, Stefano was always prompt prior to my purchase.
> I'm passing this along as a means to inform you of the situation. I do not need your lectures about purchasing in these conditions, the value of a local bike shop, etc. I'm well aware and would likely agree with most of what you would say. I simply want to inform those of you who may be considering a purchase from Yishun.
> Please note, if Yishum contacts me and makes this situation right I WILL post the end results for everyone to see. I'm hopeful that this can be resolved.
> Thank you,
> Tennbanshee



i recommend sharing your experience here too.... 



http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=216501&page=52


----------



## tennbanshee

I hope to have an update for everyone soon. I have been in communication with Stefano at Yishun Bikes and am still hopeful of a resolution.





tennbanshee said:


> Hello,
> I have just joined the Forum and would like to thank all of you for being a valuable resource of information. I frequent here anytime I'm considering a purchase to gather feedback via what's already been discussed.
> I thought I would take a moment to share my recent experience with Yishun Bikes and Stefano. I communicated for several weeks with Stefano via email with multiple questions. Stefano was always very fast to respond and pleasant to work with. I ultimately decided to place an order for an 88mm tubular rear, matte finish. I confirmed at least twice that all parts were in stock to fill my order. I specifically underlined in my emails that I wanted the matte finish. The invoice that Stefano sent also indicated that I was paying for the matte finish wheel. I sent funds via Western Union a few days before the Chinese New Year Holiday. Stefano confirmed receipt of the payment. Last week I received my shipment and the wheel was GLOSS. Needless to say that I was not happy since my bike is matte carbon as well as a few other wheels that I was going to mate with the 88mm depending on conditions.
> I contacted Stefano and explained everything above with greater detail. I also copied previous email strings and the invoice he sent. A couple of days later I was contacted by a gentleman named Kevin who said he needed pictures to confirm my claim. I sent Kevin 9 pictures (not to mention the one I sent Stefano). I have yet to hear back from anyone. It's been 5 days now. Mind you, Stefano was always prompt prior to my purchase.
> I'm passing this along as a means to inform you of the situation. I do not need your lectures about purchasing in these conditions, the value of a local bike shop, etc. I'm well aware and would likely agree with most of what you would say. I simply want to inform those of you who may be considering a purchase from Yishun.
> Please note, if Yishum contacts me and makes this situation right I WILL post the end results for everyone to see. I'm hopeful that this can be resolved.
> Thank you,
> Tennbanshee


----------



## mountaincycle

Nice looking bike.. how are the wheels holding up? would you order again from Yishun through AliBaba? I'm in the market for a set of 88MM Carbon Clinchers. This morning I was going to pull the trigger to place an order, but just have a strange feeling so I'm waiting..


----------



## tennbanshee

Mountaincycle,
I would suggest you hold off a few days. Pending an email response from Yishun, I may be very close to full disclosure pertaining to my expereince with this company. It is likely information that you would want to know.

I'm not trying to build a cliffhanger here, just want to make sure that Yishun is 100% set on their approach before I "tell all".

More to come.


----------



## mountaincycle

thx, keep me in the loop...


----------



## mesides

I placed my order with Stefano on 2/23 for a 60mm gloss wheel set. I'm stoked and hope to get them in time for a 1/2 ironman I have on April 2nd. Im hoping these will shave a little time off on race day  I will be sure to post when they arrive and some pictures.


----------



## AvantDale

Why did my thread get locked and this one stays open? Just curious. :skep:


----------



## mountaincycle

If you placed the order on 02/23 you should get them in before 04/02 - right? how many days did Stefano tell you it would take? Did you go with Tubulars or Clinchers? Also I may buy another set of wheels or maybe just the rims from China, so what's the company's name that Stefano is with? - sorry for all of the question.


----------



## mesides

Not sure why this one is open and the others were closed. I noticed that as well and that’s why I posted here. I hope to have them before 4/2, Stefano said 10/30 days. I followed up with him on day 7 and he said 10/20 days more. I decided to go with the clinchers just out of comfort I didn't want to get stuck on race day fixing a tubular. I also went with the white CNspoke and white hub. I’m probably going to go with http://www.graphicshackuk.com for some white decals to match my bike. Stefano's company is YishunBike Stefano


----------



## metoou2

Threads getting locked....................Threads getting merged with this thread.............cats and dogs living together !!! It's utter chaos. I'm sure its all for the greater good whether we know it or not. Or maybe..............the company reaping the benefits from this thread have gained more control than we are willing to admit.


----------



## mountaincycle

White spokes and hubs.. That's going to look great! you should post a few pics.. Yeah, I looked around Yishunbike's website but went with Carbonezone on EBay for my 88MM Clinchers. I paid "buy it now" last Friday (02/25/11) and they have not shipped yet..Hope I made the right choice! 
Thx for the link to the decal.


----------



## trevorgan

I recently purchased a pair of 50mm carbon clinchers through Stefano. Excellent service and prompt to reply to emails. Wheels packed nicely and box arrived undamaged. Requested spare spokes missing but a note to Stefano resolved this quickly and one week later the spokes arrived. Asked for 8 originally but sent 12. Would buy again through Stefano. Hope to race on them soon.


----------



## mesides

Stefano notified me they shipped yesterday! Its going to be cutting it close to race day but I'm optimistic they will arrive on time. I will keep you updated. I also asked for a few extra spokes so I hope they come with.


----------



## tihipscrew

I rode my 60mm tubulars today for the first time, about 43 miles, including a 500 ft vert descent on washboard dirt at 30mph, about 3.5 mile section. The wheels remain true, and they rode very nicely. My Yishun/Stefano experience remains excellent so far.


----------



## mesides

Sweet that’s great news. I curious how they feel with cross winds if you had any? I have a lot of hills where I ride and little unpredictable weather from time to time. I just got news that they were released from Customs yesterday. The Customs office is a state away so I should have them by the end of the week. Just in time for a couple trial rides before race day.


----------



## tihipscrew

it was very windy but not too gusty yesterday, and i had no problems. i'm average sized about 170 lbs. i've never had problem with other deep wheels though (hed3s, disc, spinergy). i'm in colorado. given that 50mph descents happen here, i opted not to do clinchers. even "reputable" carbon clinchers seem pretty dicey from a quick scan of the the internet. i don't plan to take these up the canyons, but still. btw i thought the braking was rather good with the supplied pads.


----------



## mesides

My wheels arrived a couple weeks ago and I thought I would hold off on my review till I had a few rides in. So from when my order was placed to my front door it took less than 3 weeks. That’s pretty impressive for a custom order and coming from China. Everything checked out when I received them and was quickly reminded of a few things I would need before I could use them. So don’t forget your rim tap and new tubes (if you going for the larger wheelset). I had a hard time finding tubes with 80mm stems and ended up going with 60mm and using a valve extender which I don’t recommend (hard to get a good seal with pump). Another thing I was quickly reminded of on my first test was the rear derailleur didn’t line up properly. I had to readjust the H setting on the derailleur to not jump the last ring on the cassette. 
For my first ride I had a chance to do 50 miles before my 1/2 ironman race. They felt good and needed to get use to the adjustment for the cross winds. During race day I had the chance to put them to their full extent. They felt great and I was passing all kinds of riders on their expensive wheels  I finished this race 37 minutes faster than my last one. The wheels felt great and the ride is smooth. I look forward to putting many more miles on these and hopefully getting another pair of the 80mm.


----------



## Guest

mesides said:


> I placed my order with Stefano on 2/23 for a 60mm gloss wheel set. I'm stoked and hope to get them in time for a 1/2 ironman I have on April 2nd. Im hoping these will shave a little time off on race day  I will be sure to post when they arrive and some pictures.


Not sure if this thread is still going or not, but I ordered my wheels from Stefano just before Chinese New Year, so I knew i'd have to wait a bit. They shipped on Tuesday, Feb, 14 2012. The communication has been great, and I'll post a pic of them on my Wilier once they are up and ready. I went with the 50mmm clincher carbon, and did the CP model, but found that Stefano was a lot more reasonable and quick to respond with communication than buying direct from the Yishun site. 
Thansk everyone for the fantastic reviews, and the reccomendatiosn to order from Stefano.


----------



## mountaincycle

Calder486SE said:


> Not sure if this thread is still going or not, but I ordered my wheels from Stefano just before Chinese New Year, so I knew i'd have to wait a bit. They shipped on Tuesday, Feb, 14 2012. The communication has been great, and I'll post a pic of them on my Wilier once they are up and ready. I went with the 50mmm clincher carbon, and did the CP model, but found that Stefano was a lot more reasonable and quick to respond with communication than buying direct from the Yishun site.
> Thansk everyone for the fantastic reviews, and the reccomendatiosn to order from Stefano.


Thinking about buying another set of China Carbon Clincher Wheels... 50 or 60mm clinchers. where did you buy your set from? will they accept paypal?


----------



## mjdwyer23

Wow, can't believe this thread is still alive.


----------



## chanthomas29

hi guys. 
: E-hongfu-Bikes 50mm Carbon Wheels
this one 50mm carbon whelsset is good??anyone bought??


----------



## kiroskka

mjdwyer23 said:


> Wow, can't believe this thread is still alive.


A thread with "Chinese" and "Carbon" in it is like Michael Myers.


----------



## Guest

mountaincycle said:


> Thinking about buying another set of China Carbon Clincher Wheels... 50 or 60mm clinchers. where did you buy your set from? will they accept paypal?


Got mine from Stefano...arrived Sturday, but get this, left xiamen China on Monday!!! 6 days to my door from china? Wow..
They are beautiful! Solid, strong, light, roll fantastic, did 35 miles Saturday afternoon....all I can say is wow.


----------

